# B&W Challenge: Time Flies



## gk fotografie (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks because there's simply more time to experiment and to approach a theme from multiple creative sides in two weeks, which has been the objective of this challenge from the beginning. 

_This theme gives a perfect opportunity to photograph watches, stopwatches, old clocks or timepieces in churches, but also to show the transience of the moment or to try and capture different stages of a burning candle or a campfire in one photo by means of, for example, double exposure. Let your fantasy run wild._

Have fun!


_*Next* challenge (week 9|10) is: SLOW SHUTTER SPEEDS + MOVEMENT + FLASH_


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 14, 2021)

"Timeline"


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 16, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 203565



Ah, Sticky Fingers, when that LP came out I went to the record store on the other side of The Hague on my bike, I remember it well. It was more than 1.5 hours to the store and then 1.5 hours back home. I don't have this LP anymore, but I still have a CD. This photo exudes a beautiful atmosphere of memory.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 16, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Ah, Sticky Fingers, when that LP came out I went to the record store on the other side of The Hague on my bike, I remember it well. It was more than 1.5 hours to the store and then 1.5 hours back home. I don't have this LP anymore, but I still have a CD. This photo exudes a beautiful atmosphere of memory.



Ahhh, and the crackle of real music...played on vinyl.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 16, 2021)

Sometimes I think that the sound quality has not as much to do with the vinyl but to the reproduction equipment.  I just gave away this Fall my 50+ year old Fisher 220 receiver and XP 66 3 way speakers to a hobbyist who repairs stuff like that.  That system played back anything I plugged into it from 45's to MP3 players, cleaner than anything made since the 1980's. 

Another nostalgia item, my VW repair "Hippie Book",  This is the later 50th anniversary edition, my original was covered with greasy thumbprints, gave it to the guy that bought my '70 Westfalia.


----------



## smithdan (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 20, 2021)

View attachment 203756


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 20, 2021)

View attachment 203758


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 20, 2021)

Still in the 1800's..they are so rugged


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Feb 20, 2021)

Did some long exposures of a candle where I opened the shutter, blew out the candle, and then fired 1 to 3 flashes at the smoke.


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 21, 2021)

View attachment 203799


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 21, 2021)

View attachment 203800


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 21, 2021)

View attachment 203801


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 21, 2021)

View attachment 203802


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 22, 2021)

View attachment 203851


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 22, 2021)

View attachment 203852


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 22, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 203867


you have many antiques.. so nice to see


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 203867
> ...



Nope, my friend owns an antique store. My wife would slap the patina out of me if I brought that home. Bad enough she has slapped the ISA slots out of me for all my working, vintage computer stuff.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 22, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


thats even better then.. having a friend in an antique store you learn alot without paying alot.. love old stuff.. but yes too much and it is just clutter ..


----------



## gk fotografie (Feb 23, 2021)

[[/ATTACH]


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 203930


wow this one even seems a little errrrie... lol good work


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 203930
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


your very welcome..


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 24, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 203930
> ...



More like rip off...lol


----------



## smithdan (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 26, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 203999



Beautiful Art Deco piece.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 26, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 203937



This challenge is right up your alley.


----------

